# Hechtkraut wie überwintern ?



## jochen (19. Okt. 2006)

Hallo,

wie sollte ich das __ Hechtkraut am besten überwintern?

Habe hier im Forum gelesen, das man Hechtkraut zum überwintern auf eine Tiefe von mind. 30 cm setzen sollte.
Das ist alles schön und gut, nur habe ich den Fehler gemacht mein Hechtkraut in einer Tiefe von 10-20cm in das Substrat oder in die Pflanztaschen zu setzen.
Soll ich nun die Pflanzen aus den Substrat nehmen und tiefer setzen und so zu überwintern, oder in einer Schüssel im Keller überwintern, und sie dann im Frühjahr auf mind. 30cm. einpflanzen?
Da der Teich in einer ziemlich kalten Ecke liegt... , (letztes Jahr hatte ich 30cm Eisschicht!) glaube ich kaum das die Pflanzen im jetziger Pflanztiefe durchkommen könnten.


----------



## Eugen (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Hechtkraut wie überwintern ?*

Hallo Jochen,
meines steht in der Sumpfzone. Es hat zwei Jahre etwas rumgezickt,kam recht spät raus und war dem entsprechend mickrig. Im letzten Jahr hats aber schön ausgetrieben und auch heuer (bei dem Frühjahr) stand es recht gut im Saft. Ergo, nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungsphase übersteht es auch vollkommenes Durchfrieren. Ich lass meins jedenfalls so stehen. Ausläufer stehen sogar nur im "Feuchtgebiet".
Grüsse in den FRANKENwald
Eugen


----------



## jochen (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Hechtkraut wie überwintern ?*

Hallo Eugen,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Nach deinem Beitrag, und dazu noch im ersten Teichjahr, habe ich mich entschlossen ebenfalls zu experimentieren.
 Das Hechtkraut, welches bei mir in der Sumpfzone steht, pflanze ich heute direkt ins Substrat (Mainsand... )auf einer Tiefe von 30cm.
Das andere, belasse ich in einer Tiefe von 10-20 cm. und hoffe das Beste.
Ich denke gerade als Teichneuling muss man mit Pflanzen sehr viel probieren, wie es am geeignetsten für seinen Teich ist.

Schöne Grüße nach Mainfranken...

PS: Zum Klima innerhalb Frankens,

Mein Großvater der noch ein _richtiger_ Flößer war, und in jungen jahren das Holz vom Frankenwald (Wilde Rodach) bis nach Holland flößte ( später nur noch bis Mainz), sagte immer.... ab Bamberg beginnt (wettermäßig) ne andere Welt.


----------



## Eugen (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Hechtkraut wie überwintern ?*

Hallo Jochen,
das mit dem Klima mag so stimmen 
Ich bin ja aus der Biergegend in eine Weingegend gezogen. Da ist es schon etwas milder. Allerdings hatten wir heuer mal so richtig Schnee und Kälte. Der Teich hielt sogar mein Gewicht aus (100 kg  ).
Ihr Oberfranken könntet doch mal nen Ausflug ins Weinland machen. (Weinprobe garantiert  )
an schönn gr(rr)uss
Eugen


----------



## Dr.J (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Hechtkraut wie überwintern ?*

@Eugen
Klingt gut. 

@Jochen
Wie sieht es aus? Weinprobe?


----------



## jochen (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Hechtkraut wie überwintern ?*

 Hallo,

Darüber könnten wir im Chat oder per PN ERNSTHAFT diskutieren...


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Hechtkraut wie überwintern ?*

also ich hab unser Hechtkraut in Körbe gepflanzt.. werde ein Experiment starten, ein Korb bleibt im Flachwasser, der Rest zieht über den Winter in Mörtelbütten in den Keller...  mal schaun


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Hechtkraut wie überwintern ?*

Hi Jochen,

bei mir saß im Winter so aus:

Hechtkraut und Riesenhechtkraut im großen Teich in 20-30cm Wassertiefe - überlebt

Hechtkraut im Amphibientümpel in 15cm Tiefe - erforen (hatte da aber den Jahrhundertwinter vor 3 Jahren überlebt)

MfG Frank


----------

